# EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??



## Hohensinn (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusamen!

ich möchte mir ein echolot zulegen. da ich das echolot nur vieleicht 1-2 mal in relativ seichten Gewässern bis 20 m im jahr verwenden kann, möchte ich nicht zuviel ausgeben, aber natürlich auch was erkennen können was unter mir los ist!!!
ich hätte mir da entweder das EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS oder LOWRANCE X-50 DS ausgesucht. sind die was und wo ist der unterschied bei den beiden, bei den technischen daten kann ich keinen erkennen.

Manche angler sagen das sie mit den echolot erkennen können um welche fischart es sich handelt!!! wenn das möglich ist??? müssten die fischsichel der verschiedenen fischarten immer gleich aussehen. kann mir jemand die typische form der sichel der verschiedenen fischarten zeigen oder erklären? und genügt das oben angegeben echolot für diesen zweck??

viele fragen auf einmal.
aber vieleicht hat jemand ein paar antworten auf lager.

grüße aus bayern


----------



## Jirko (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

hallo hohensinn #h

da du das lot nur 1-2 x pro jahr nutzen möchtest habe ich auch nicht vor (), dir den kauf einer der beiden (neuen) lote auszureden... im gegenteil: ich verstehe nur allzugut, daß du bei ner sporadischen nutzung eines lotes nicht allzutief in die tasche greifen möchtest.

beide lote (eagle & lowrance kommen aus einer schmiede) sollen wohl nen nischenbedarf abdecken!? > hoher sendekegel > spitzensendeleistung ist ok. > aber mit der 4er grauabstufung wird man(n) nicht die möglichkeit haben, fische in unterständen, unterwasserfauna oder halt in / auf dem schlamm steckende fische ausfindig zu machen... das geht mit ner 4er grauabstufung definitiv in die hose, da das lot die unterschiedliche stärke der reflektionen der ultraschallwellen nicht verarbeiten kann! will sagen: ein im laichkraut stehender hecht wirst du auf obigen loten mit sicherheit nicht "sehen"!

jetzt liegt´s an dir hohensinn ... zu den rest deines anliegens dann spädder gerne mehr (hab im moment wenig zeit - sorry) #h


----------



## Hohensinn (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

Hi jirko, ich hätte gedacht das das echolot 16 graustufen hat. steht zumindest im katalog fachversand-stollenwerk?
4 Graustufen wurde ich nicht kaufen, ein bischen an qualität soll das echolot schon haben. darum bin ich auf das echolot gekommen, weil es bis auf die bildpunkte für den preis nicht schlecht sei!! aber bei nur 4 Graustufen, schaut die sache anders aus.

gruß walter


----------



## Jirko (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

moin walter #h

dann muss das nen fehldruck sein  habe mich, nachdem beide neu auf´m markt geschoben wurden (50er & 86er DS), mal´n büschn durch die handbücher gewälzt und auch aus der produktbeschreibung auf der lowrance-page geht hervor, daß beide nur ne 4er greyscale haben #h


----------



## boris (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

da hak ich gleich mal nach.... das Eagle Fish Easy2 gibt es momentan um die schlappe 100 € bei ebay... 1500 watt, 240er vertikale und 10er grayline...das ist doch was für den hausgebrauch oder?
falle in die gleiche klasse wie hohensinn 

danke für antworten....


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

moin boris #h

kommt drauf an, was du unter hausgebrauch verstehst  für´s ab und an fischen in unseren binnengewässern sollte das fish easy 2 aber völlig ausreichen #h


----------



## boris (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: EAGLE Fish Easy 245 DS unterschied LOWRANCE X-50 DS, Kauftipps und Fischsichelfrage??*

danke jirko... genau, ab und an in unseren binnengewässern...hauptsächlich zum kanten finden etc.#h 
dafür sollte es ausreichen...


----------

